# Scarecrow costume help



## DreadKnightswife (Oct 16, 2011)

So I have an issue, every year I get the wonderful job of manning the door because I can never find someone else who wants the job, and as such I never really have a specific area to dress for. I am always running around like a chicken with it's head cut of right up till opening time and then need something really quick to put on. I was lucky enough this year that Hubby bought a mask at Haunt con that he isn't going to use and it's not latex, (thank goodness or I would be dead by the end of the night) My problem is that its only a face mask so I either have to wear a hood or try and figure out how to cover my hair. I thought the mask would look good as a kinda scary scarecrow, and am working on distressing/weathering clothes to that effect, but now I am trying figure out what to do about my hair (and no I am not going to cut it all off as my daughter suggested LOL). I bought some autumn leaves and painstakingly sewed them onto a brim of the hat but I don't like the effect (unless maybe I paint the mask orange and make me have a pumpkin head...) I am stuck and need some help. I attempted to attack a photo bucket image of what it currently looks like.

http://i814.photobucket.com/albums/zz68/acadia3876/2013-09-05150330_zpsd11bc436.jpg?t=1378411858


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

How long is your hair?


----------



## BlackwhipsAngel (Sep 16, 2012)

Maybe a cap that covers all but your face, made of burlap. If your hair is very long try a wig cap underneath of it. They are actually kind of comfortable and hold hair well. I've used them quiet often because, just like you, I refuse to cut my hair short.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 25, 2012)

Something isn't proportional there! Huge face and tiny hat. I think the whole head needs to seem larger, either thru a big hood or crazy fright wig of hay or raffia. I suppose those things could be attached to the hat as well so you don't have to put up with it tickling your neck all night.


----------



## DreadKnightswife (Oct 16, 2011)

Hairazor-I have a foot of hair after being placed in a high pony tail.

Blackwispsangel- I like the idea of putting the hair in a wig cap. I thought about a painters sock mask with part of the face cut out so I can breathe (its still way into the 90s here in October) and dyeing it black. I have burlap but like the latex I am allergic (makes getting into costume a little interesting!

Stari- I agree that its not porportionate! I just really did not want to be the clown scarecrow with a huge raffia wig. Hubby mentioned maybe some brown pompoms turned into a wig.

I guess I am going to have to think about it some more. Hubby likes the leaves and so does my oldest daughter if I go ahead with them I would have to add a lot more of them to make my "hair" bushier.


----------



## DreadKnightswife (Oct 16, 2011)

Oh I also thought about brown/green/tan painted cheesecloth strings attached to the brim.


----------



## MommaMoose (May 15, 2010)

Dye cheesecloth brown/tan and use it like burlap and make a hood out of it, stick some raffia and some of the leaves out of some of the holes to make it look a little more stuffed.


----------



## DreadKnightswife (Oct 16, 2011)

Tried some creepy cloth hair and muting the color of the hat and leaves with paint.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Is this what you were trying to post?


----------



## DreadKnightswife (Oct 16, 2011)

yes thank you so much!


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 25, 2012)

I think you're taking this in the right direction. Keep going! I think the look will be most successful by adding more "hair" volume. More creepy cloth with leaves entangled throughout! (That's my vote, but I'm a more-is-more kinda guy.)


----------



## DreadKnightswife (Oct 16, 2011)

I too think it needs more creepy cloth for hair and I was thinking about adding some type of moss, but not sure how I would attach it, hot glue maybe...


----------



## strynite (Jul 28, 2013)

Maybe you could add some twigs and sticks to go with the leaves and moss. Kinda like Tate and Miranda did on Faceoff... http://www.syfy.com/faceoff/photos/face_off_s05_e0503_total_transformation?id=6


----------



## DreadKnightswife (Oct 16, 2011)

That's what I am thinking also, if I get that far, 55 hours of work this week and too many things to do still for props...see why my costume always gets put on back burner, hopefully I will have another day or two to myself before Halloween!


----------



## hpropman (Jul 27, 2008)

looks good so far. On a side note was was that other prop that you were working on with the lights and the cup cake tins - it looked interesting can you please show that in a different post?


----------



## DreadKnightswife (Oct 16, 2011)

hpropman, you'll have to wait a bit for that its for my entry for the mad scientist lab contest. I submitted it but it hasn't been approved yet. If it's approved it will be up soon and if not I will post it in the showroom.


----------



## fontgeek (Jul 24, 2006)

You could use the moss/lichen that model train builders use, maybe with a mop head as starting point, then you could hot glue in the twigs, moss, etc.
a mop head stitched onto what basically amounts to a burlap shower cap would allow you to cover your hair, but not end up with a sauna on both your face and on the rest of your head. You can dye the mop head to whatever color or look you want fairly easily.
Just thoughts from the cheap seats.


----------



## DreadKnightswife (Oct 16, 2011)

Fontgeek Thank you so much for the suggestions all of those sound very do able, Hopefully soon I will have a chance to work on it again!


----------

